# Diagrama del amplificador  LSV PM2878



## simonmono (Oct 14, 2019)

Saludos, por favor requiero Plano o diagrama Electronico del Amplificador Chino LSV PM2878, gracias


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 16, 2019)

Hola Simón.. ya con mucho tiempo de reparar estas potencias chinas te aseguro que no vas a conseguir diagrama por la web pueda que con otro nombre o bajo otra marca encuentres algo similar pero LSV no tiene información por la web.. ¿Que síntoma tiene tu amplificador?


----------



## Leonc316 (Sep 11, 2020)

Hola moonwalker tengo un lvs modelo pm-6910 y la falla que tiene es que tiene audio pero escucha demasiado flojito que sera es... Saludo desde Venezuela


----------



## moonwalker (Sep 12, 2020)

Hola Leoncio. El problema mayormente puede radicar en dos cosas: Soldaduras frías en el amplificador, preamplificador y ecualizador; y verificar que los conectores entre circuitos (preamplificador + ecualizador + amplificador) estén haciendo un buen contacto entre ellos. En estos modelos chinos de LSV siempre la ausencia parcial o total de audio viene por estas dos causas.


----------

